# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Veikkanen

## Punainen Pilvi

Uutisia Portugalista

http://www.twd.fi/main.php?id=10&gro...=Ajankohtaista

----------


## Nobby

Hyvä Jussi!!! Loistavaa työtä    :Vink:  

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road.php?...arve05/default

Myös tuolta voipi seurata kisan edistymistä.

----------


## French Connection

Seuraavaksi näyttää ajavan vaihteeksi Ranskassa: Ronde d'Aix 27.2.
http://www.velomania.net/flash/50218_aix.php

----------


## Juqi



----------


## NoNo

Se on Veikkanen tuo taaimmainen.
 
Luis Pinheiro and Jussi Veikkanen on the second cat. climb of Foia 

...vielä kun järjestys vaihtuu ...

hyvä jatkaa kauden seuraamista kun kotimaan ihmeet näkyvät kisoissa. Koska Jukka aloittaa kilpailut ?

----------


## Juqi



----------


## Punainen Pilvi

Aina vaan paranee. Tuolla TWD:n sivulla on päivän etapista pikkujuttu ja mukava tuloslista.

----------


## Olli_Pekka Manninen

Tämähän alkaa käymään mielenkiintoiseksi tämä pyöräilytulosten seuraaminen tätä menoa...

----------


## Big Duncan

Hienosti menee Veikkasella. Omaan talliin 4.etapin  voitto  ja Jussin sijoitus hienosti 17. Samalla joukkueelle keltainen paita takaisin.

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

Ilman mitään romahdusta huomenna on loppusijoitus aivan hyvä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Aika hulppeata proffadebyyttiä Jussi tarjoilee meille. Heti on poika poimittu kameroiden linsseihin kun asennetta piisaa tien päällä.

linkki

----------


## Hans Opinion

Hienoa Jussi!!! 

Henkilökohtaisesti olen pitänyt Veikkasta ammattilaistrion lupaavimpana kuskina, pitkässä juoksussa ratkaisee asenne/ motivaatio sekä ennen kaikkea pitkäjännitteinen tekeminen. Näitä juuri pidän hänen vahvuutenaan.

Näkee muuten Jussin yläkropasta että sitä on myös hiihdetty. Ei äijä nyt miltään bodarilta näytä mutta ei ole sentään aivan narua kädet.

----------


## OJ

Eikös noi kaikki ammattilaiset näytä riisitautisilta kukkakepeiltä?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tiedä siitä riisitaudista, mutta "Big engine, small chassis" ja hyvä tulee. Iso koppa ja pieni pata..ei hyvä (Ihan niinkun itsellä tässä)    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Big Duncan

Jussi ajaa näköjään huomenna yhden Belgian klassikoista eli Omloop Het Volkin. Äärimmäisen kova kisa eikä lämpötila taida montaa astetta plussan puolelle nousta ajon aikana.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Veikkanen on kuumeessa ja joutuu heivaan Het Volkin. Ilmeisesti Tirreno Adriatico (7 päivän etappiajo) on seuraava.

----------


## wanderer

Jussi ajoi Amstelissa, mutta ilmeisesti heivasi??
Kuvaan oli kumminkin päässyt:

----------


## Aki L

Ei ollut heivannu, mut ilmeisesti limitin ulkopuolella tullut maaliin.

----------


## wanderer

Veikkanen Giron lähtölistalla tänäkin vuonna:
http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/sport_sto873251.shtml

----------


## Markku Silvenius

No rauhoitu nyt..Toivotaan että Jussi pysyy terveenä, olisihan hän ajanut viime vuonnakin Giron, ellei kuume ja vatsatauti olisi sotkenut suunnitelmia.

----------


## wanderer

Siellä körötellään:

----------


## French Connection

Tapasin Jussin vappuviikonloppuna Argenteuilissa "Trophée des Grimpeurs" -kisan lahdossa:





Ja kaverit puolestaan bongasivat Suomen mestarin Giron prologilla (kehuivat kovasti aurinkoiseksi ja mukavaksi tyypiksi  :Hymy:  ):

----------


## Mina

Oli mukava seurata Eurosportin lähetyksessä miehen sykkeitä tiistaina. Hyvä, että pääsee joskus vähän näkyville. Ajaa joukkueensa kolmospaikalla tällä hetkellä hienosti sijalla 30 McGeen ja P. Gilbertin jälkeen. Hienoa!

----------


## *Ändi*

Hyvä kuva. Onko sulla F.C enemmänkin noita isoja kuvia tuolla albumissa?

----------


## French Connection

> Hyvä kuva. Onko sulla F.C enemmänkin noita isoja kuvia tuolla albumissa?



Kiitos  :Hymy:  ! Jussista ei ole muita - ja kaikki loput tuolla albumissa olevat kuvat ovat viimekevaisista kisoista, kun Touria ja mitaan tamanvuotisia en ole millaan saanut aikaiseksi  :Irvistys:  ...


http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoa...snice2005.html
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoa...erium2005.html
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoa...leche2005.html
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoalbum/LBL2005.html

----------


## *Ändi*

> Kiitos  ! Jussista ei ole muita - ja kaikki loput tuolla albumissa olevat kuvat ovat viimekevaisista kisoista, kun Touria ja mitaan tamanvuotisia en ole millaan saanut aikaiseksi  ...
> 
> 
> http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoa...snice2005.html
> http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoa...erium2005.html
> http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoa...leche2005.html
> http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/minnasphotoalbum/LBL2005.html



Tuolla on varmasti ollut tosi jänskää olla kattomassa. Toivottavasti pääsen joskus minäkin Touria kattomaan. Tai ajamaan L'Etape du Tour:ia. Se ois siistii!  :Cool:

----------


## French Connection

> Tuolla on varmasti ollut tosi jänskää olla kattomassa. Toivottavasti pääsen joskus minäkin Touria kattomaan. Tai ajamaan L'Etape du Tour:ia. Se ois siistii!



Oli kylla  :Hymy:  - ja vaikka nama kuvat eivat aivan varsinaisesti kuulu tahan topicciin, niin joka tapauksessa taman kevaan kisat ovat nyt valokuvaputiikin albumeissa:

Pariisi-Nizza 5.3.2006 / prologi: Issy-les-Moulineaux
http://www.mypixmania.com/vision/ind...gue=uk&pays=uk

Critérium International 26.3.2006 / aika-ajo: Charleville-Mézières
http://www.mypixmania.com/vision/ind...gue=uk&pays=uk

Flèche Wallonne 19.04.2006 / lahto: Charleroi / maali: Huy
http://www.mypixmania.com/vision/ind...gue=uk&pays=uk

Liège-Bastogne-Liège 23.4.2006 / lahto: Liège / maali: Ans
http://www.mypixmania.com/vision/ind...gue=uk&pays=uk

Trophée des Grimpeurs 30.4.2006 / lahto: Argenteuil / maali: Sannois
http://www.mypixmania.com/vision/ind...gue=uk&pays=uk

----------


## fratello

Ketkä härmäläiset starttaa tour;iin. Kellu, Jussi vai mansesterin mies?

----------


## Väiski

Tänään oli helppo päivä. Keskisyke nousi juuri ja juuri yli sadan. Päivä oli tosin pitkä, sillä oma mittarini näytti matkaksi 237 kilometriä, kun järjestäjät ilmoittivat etapin mitaksi kympin vähemmän. Etapin keskinopeus 42,7 km/h  :No huh!:  . Voi per..le, mulla on samat sykkeet kun pidättelee henkeä sohvalla. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemppis

Veikkanen tähtää huhtikuun kisoihin   

* Vastaranta ja Helminen mukana maantiepyöräilyn kakkostasolla    *  



* Helsinki, 23.1. Urheilu-uutiset stt 027*  
   Jussi Veikkasen maantiepyöräilykausi alkoi muita suomalaisammattilaisia aiemmin, kun hän ajoi viime viikolla kuusipäiväisen etappikisan Gabonissa Afrikassa. Veikkanen voitti kisan viime vuonna, nyt sijoitukseksi kauden "lämmittelykoitoksessa" tuli kolmas. Varsinainen kausi alkaa riihimäkeläisen osalta helmikuussa kolmella kisalla Ranskassa, jossa mies asuu ja josta hänen ProTour-tallinsa Francaise des Jeux on kotoisin.- Helmikuussa ajan GP Marseillaisen, Tour Mediterraneenin ja Tour du Haut Varin. Maaliskuussa sitten katsotaan, pääsenkö mukaan Pariisi-Nizza-klassikkoon. Se on tallille kuitenkin ensimmäinen todella tärkeä kisa, Veikkanen kertoo alkukaudestaan.
- Harjoittelussa on nyt kuitenkin tähdätty siihen, että olisin huhtikuussa hyvässä iskussa, Veikkanen jatkaa ja toteaa, että kauden tavoitteisiin lukeutuu voitto huhtikuun kisoissa.
Isoista ympäriajoista Veikkanen on kahden ProTour-kautensa aikana kiertänyt Espanjan (keskeytys 2005) ja Italian, jossa viime vuonna tuli mukavasti 70:s sija. Nyt mies toivoo pääsevänsä kokeilemaan FD Jeuxille tärkeään Ranskan ympäriajoon, mutta Espanjan kierto on näillä näkymin ainakin edessä.
- Ranska ei ole poissuljettu tässä vaiheessa, mutta mukaan päästäkseen pitäisi huhti-toukokuussa mennä todella kovaa. Talli valitsee huhti-toukokuun vaihteessa 14 ajajaa, joista sitten kasataan yhdeksän miehen joukkue Tourille. Olisihan siellä mukava olla, mutta en ota paineita.
- Vueltasta on jo jollain lailla sovittu, joten se on sitten sellainen varma vaihtoehto.
Veikkasen sopimus FD Jeuxin kanssa kattaa tämän vuoden, joten miehen on jälleen annettava tarpeeksi näyttöjä tulevaisuutta varten. Paineita ei kuitenkaan ole.
- En ajattele tässä vaiheessa sillä lailla. Olen asettanut tavoitteet, ja satsaan niihin kaikkeni. Jos ne toteutuvat, niin kyllä niillä jatkoa seuraa.
*

Vastarannalla riittää kisoja

* Jukka Vastaranta sai jättää ProTour-kisat, kun sopimus hollantilaisen Rabobank-tallin kanssa päättyi viime vuoteen. Vastaranta, 22, jatkaa uraansa ammattipyöräilyn kakkostasolla kisaavassa belgialaisessa Jartazi-tallissa.
Kansainvälisen pyöräilyliiton UCI:n kakkossarjassa ajetaan maanosittain rajattua kilpailukalenteria, joten Vastaranta koluaa lähinnä Keski-Euroopan kisoja. Ohjelmassa on runsaasti yhden päivän koitoksia, mutta myös etappiajoja.
- Talli on kohtalaisen pieni, mutta kilpailuohjelma on hyvä. Mukana on paljon kisoja Ranskassa ja Belgiassa, ja Belgiassa pääsee mukaan käytännössä kaikkiin kisoihin ProTouria lukuun ottamatta, vuoden mittaisen sopimuksen juuri ennen joulua allekirjoittanut Vastaranta kertoo.
- Hyvä puoli tässä on myös se, että itse kuuluu tallin kärkikuskeihin. Pitäisi olla aika hyvät asemat, ja pääsee ajamaan parasta ohjelmaa, mitä tiimin sisällä ajetaan, paikan jo mm. helmikuun Etoile de Bessegesiin sekä maaliskuun Het Volkiin saanut suomalaisajaja jatkaa.
Junioreiden MM-hopeamitalistille vuodelta 2002 riittää siis kisoja, ja se viehättää Vastarantaa vaikeiden Rabobank-vuosien jälkeen.
- Tässä on nyt mennyt kaksi vuotta sillä lailla, että on ajanut ihan älyttömän vähän. Nyt vain kisailuvauhtiin mukaan ja kuntoon. Toivotaan positiivista muutosta ja sitä, että pyörä alkaisi kulkea eri lailla.
*
Helminen brittitallissa

* Kakkossarjassa ajaa myös Matti Helminen, joka sai sopimuksen englantilaiseen DFL-Cyclingnewsiin. Talli on itse asiassa pienen askeleen ylemmällä tasolla kuin Vastarannan Jartazi, mutta kisat ovat kuitenkin suurin piirtein samoja. Vastarannasta poiketen Helmisellä on kuitenkin mahdollisuuksia myös ProTour-kisoihin talleille jaettavien villien korttien kautta.
- Viime kausi meni hyvin, ja pääsin tasoa ylempään talliin. Tämä on hyvä mahdollisuus, sillä kuulun tallin luottoryhmään. Saan itse valita kisaohjelmaa, enkä joudu apumiehen rooliin, kaksi viime kautta belgialaisessa Profel-tallissa ajanut 32-vuotias Helminen iloitsee. Kisakausi alkaa todennäköisesti helmikuun puolivälin Tour Mediterraneenissa.
- Viime vuonna useampi aika-ajo meni hyvin jopa ProTour-tasolla, ja niistä odotan tuloksia tälläkin kaudella. Nyt ajetaan sellaisia kisoja, joita en ole aiemmin ajanut, enkä uskalla tavoitella mitään suuria. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, mitä saan aikaan maailmanhuippujen joukossa. 

 STT–JANNE LEHIKOINEN 
(STT)

----------


## vetooo

about 9 hours
   

 Jussi Veikkanen 3 to go!


15 minutes
   

 Wesley Sulzberger @jussiveikkanen You can do it meat ball!     In reply to

----------


## derosa

Jussin Suomen Mestaruus -/ Lotto team paita on saatavilla, vielä, www.wheelpalce.eu osoitteesta 52 eurolla, jos on vain "kanttia" pitää sitä yllään -viittaus Selinin Petterin valistusosioon Eurosportilla oikeasta paitakulttuurista.

----------


## lynxlynx

Jussi OLO:n Vuelta listalla, lopullinen rosteri ensi viikolla kertoo länkenin sivusto.

----------


## vetooo

Lotto ei tule jatkamaan yhteistyötä Jussi Veikkasen kanssa ensi kaudelle, kertovat belgialaissivustot.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Oho...no toivottavasti viime vuoden pallopaita painaa edes jossain määrin kun uutta tallia haetaan. Noin spontaanisti sanoisin kuitenkin että huonot on näkymät...

----------


## vetooo

> Lotto ei tule jatkamaan yhteistyötä Jussi Veikkasen kanssa ensi kaudelle, kertovat belgialaissivustot.







> Oho...no toivottavasti viime vuoden pallopaita painaa edes jossain määrin kun uutta tallia haetaan. Noin spontaanisti sanoisin kuitenkin että huonot on näkymät...



Itse asiassa tarkka lähde ei ollut uutissivusto, vaan belgialainen keskustelupalsta. Sivusto on luotettavaa tavaraa. Sieltä luin ensimmäisenä mm. Jussin OP-L -siirron ja Masan Landbouwkrediet -pahvin syksyllä 2010 (joskaan en katsonut sitä täysin vedenpitäväksi, mutta uskaltauduin kuitenkin  informoimaan foorumilla).

*LOTTO - Ridley (BEL, 2012)* (ex-OmegaPharma-Lotto)

-doorlopende/verlengde contracten
Jens Debusschere BEL (2012,Lotto)
Klaas Lodewijck BEL (2012,Lotto)
Jelle Vanendert BEL (2012,Lotto)
Jurgen Van Den Broeck BEL (2015,Lotto)

-nieuw:
Gaetan Bille BEL – WBC (2013)
Tosh Van Der Sande BEL - u23 (2013,Lotto)
Dennis Vanendert BEL - ezc (2013,Lotto)
Maxime Vantomme BEL - KAT (201x,Lotto)

-misschien:
Lars Bak DEN - HTC
Ben Hermans BEL – RSH
Jonas Vangenechten BEL - WBC

-onzeker:
Jan Bakelants BEL (2012) > Radioshack?
Kenny Dehaes BEL
Bart De Clercq BEL (2012)
Francis De Greef BEL
Gert Dockx BEL (2012)
Andre Greipel GER (2012) > OmegaPharma?
Adam Hansen AUS (2012) > OmegaPharma?
Olivier Kaisen BEL
Maarten Neyens BEL (2012)
Oscar Pujol ESP (2012) > OmegaPharma?
Jurgen Roelandts BEL (2011+)
Vicente Reynes ESP (2012) > OmegaPharma?
Marcel Sieberg GER (2012) > OmegaPharma?
Sven Vandousselaere BEL (2012)
Jurgen Van de Walle BEL (2012)
Frederik Willems BEL (2012)

-weg: (=pois)
Mario Aerts BEL > stopt
Adam Blythe GBR > BMC
David Boucher BEL (2012)
Philippe Gilbert BEL > OmegaPharma-QS, BMC?
Sebastian Lang GER > stopt
Matthew Lloyd > ezc*
_Jussi Veikkanen FIN (2012)
_
Veikkasen nimen perässä oleva vuosilukema (2012) tarkoittaa sitä, että Lottolla olisi mahdollisuus pitää Jussi myös ensi kaudella. Syksyllä 2010 väsätty pahvi oli mallia 1+1 eli jälkimmäinen ykkönen meinaa optiovuotta. Talli voi käyttää sen halutessaan, mutta spekulaatioiden mukaan yhteistyölle ei ole luvassa jatkoa.

Ja pakko se on turista, että sinänsä Lotto-tallin mahdollinen päätös päästää Jussi menemään on kilpailullisten seikkojen perusteella ymmärrettävää. Jussilla on ollut erittäin hankala ja rikkonainen kausi, mutta OP-L:n tasoisessa 2011-rosterissa menestymättömyyteen ei ole hirveästi varaa. Valitettavasti Veikkasen omat meriitit ovat aika ohuet.

ProTour/WorldTour (aivan kuten haluatte sitä kutsuttavan) -pistelaskusäännöt tekevät tilanteen sellaiseksi, että hieman heikoimmilla PT/WT-talleilla on pohtimista näiden rampakuskien pitämisessä. Esim. AG2R ei välttämättä uusi Dimitri Championin sopparia, ellei pahasti flopannut Ranskan ex-mestari saa henk.koht. tuloksia aikaan loppukaudella. (Cyclingnewsin uutinen).

----------


## ejex

Eikö ollut vielä alunperin niin, että Jussi meni Philin esityksestä/vaatimuksessa perässä apuajajaksi? Tuo HTC:n lopettaminen ja mahdolliset yhdistymiset tekevät kyllä markkinat tosi ahtaiksi.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Enpä sinänsä usko että ura joutuisi katkolle. Kyllä Jussi sopparin saa, mutta voi olla että palkka tippuu ja joukkue ei ole täsmälleen se mitä haluaa. Jussi on kuitenkin todella pidetty joukkuekaverina ja apukuskina. Miksi Gilbert muuten olisi pyytänyt mukaan Lottoon? 

30v lasissa tarkoittaa että motivituneena ja ilman terveysongelmia uran huiput voi hyvinkin olla vielä edessä. 

Kyllä Veikkanen on ensi vuonnakin edustamassa Suomen värejä ammattilaispiireissä. No worries.  :Hymy:

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Tänään:

12 kertomusta liikkeestä. Pyöräily.
YLE Radio 1  17:20 - 18:00 

Haastateltavana Jussi Veikkanen. Toimittajana J.P. Pulkkinen.

----------


## vetooo

Erinäisten kiemuroiden jälkeen suosittelin ohjelmaan ehdottomasti Jussi Veikkasta. Hyvä, että asia toteutui. Odotamme mielenkiinnolla lähetystä.

Sitten, kun Peter vetäytyy joskus vuosikausien päästä eläkkeelle, niin Eurosportin pyöräilylähetysten toivekaksikko olisi Christian Selin - Jussi Veikkanen.

----------


## MV

> Sitten, kun Peter vetäytyy joskus vuosikausien päästä eläkkeelle, niin Eurosportin pyöräilylähetysten toivekaksikko olisi Christian Selin - Jussi Veikkanen.



Veikkanen selostuskopissa on kyllä unelma.

OT: kiinnitin Eneco Tourin aikaan huomiota siihen, miten CS:llä on vielä tekemistä hehkuttamissa. Se on kuitenkin isäukon menestyksen kolmas kivijalka asiantuntemuksen ja absurdia lähentelevän tajunnanvirran ohella. Kaksi jälkimäistä on pojallakin hallussa.

----------


## vetooo

> Veikkanen selostuskopissa on kyllä unelma.
> 
> OT: kiinnitin Eneco Tourin aikaan huomiota siihen, miten CS:llä on vielä tekemistä hehkuttamissa. Se on kuitenkin isäukon menestyksen kolmas kivijalka asiantuntemuksen ja absurdia lähentelevän tajunnanvirran ohella. Kaksi jälkimäistä on pojallakin hallussa.



Näen tilanteen varsin samalla tavalla.

Saattaa kuulostaa vähän erikoiselta, mutta mielestäni Christian hoitelee paremmin maastohiihtoa kuin pyöräilyä, silloin kun selostaa yksin. Hiihtokilpailu on ajallisesti lyhyempi, ja se helpottaa selostamista. Tämän takia pyöräilylähetyksen selostustaminen on erittäin vaikeaa. Asiatiedon ja hehkuttamisen välillä on vallittava tasapaino. Se on hankala paikka, kun lähetys voi kestää jopa 6 tuntia. Asiatieto ei saa olla liian "kuivaa", jottei se mene katsojalta "toisesta korvasta sisään ja tule heti toisesta ulos".

Usean tunnin suoran lähetyksen selostaminen vaatii valtavaa ammattitaitoa. Siis sellainen, jossa kiinnostavia tapahtumia on harvakseltaan - kuten tasamaaetapit pyöräilyssä. Kun kuuntelee esim. Antero Mertarannan ja Tapio Suomisen selostuksia yleisurheilun arvokisojen maratonilta ja 50 km kävelystä, niin niistä välittyy selvästi, että kisatapahtuma on vääränlainen muutoin legendaariselle selostajakaksikolle. Jukka Pakkanen oli aikoinaan heikko tunnin Tour-koosteissa Nelosella vuonna 2001, mutta aivan omaa luokkaansa Urheiluruudun lyhyissä parin minuutin klassikko- ja ympäriajojutuissa 1990-luvulla.

Kaikki Jussin haastettelut - mm. Eurosportilla temposuoritusten päätteeksi Tourissa 2009 - ovat vakuuttaneet minut, että suomalaisella on korkea verbaalinen taito. Hän puhuu selkeästi ja keskittyy olennaiseen. Hyvän asiantuntija-kommentaattorin erottaa parhaiten siitä, miten hän osaa pukea tietotaitonsa sanoiksi. Käytännössä kaikilla asiantuntija-kommenttaattoreilla on tietomäärä varastossa, mutta vain harva kykenee todella vakuuttamaan sillä tv-katsojan.

Toivotaan Jussille kuitenkin pitkää ammattilaisuraa ja siirtymistä Euron pyöräilyselostuskoppiin vasta tämän vuosikymmenen lopulla.

----------


## vetooo

Muistutetaan vielä, että Jussin haastattelu YLE Radio 1:ssä 5 minuutin päästä eli klo 17.20. Lähetystä voi kuunnella: http://areena.yle.fi/player/index.ph...=1&language=fi

----------


## ristopee

No mitäs Jussi kertoi?

----------


## vetooo

> No mitäs Jussi kertoi?



http://areena.yle.fi/audio/1313418426376 

Jussin osuus kohdasta 14:15 ->. Suosittelen kuitenkin koko lähetyksen kuuntelemista. Hyvää settiä!

----------


## ejex

No olipa Yleltä kerrankin kunnon ohjelma! Kunnelkaa ihmeessä kokonaan!

----------


## DeLillo

Hyvä ohjelma, erittäin hyvä. Pulkkisen radioesseetä olisi kuunnellut enemmänkin. Lopussa hyvä haastatteluosuus saa ison roolin, vaikka Pulkkisella olisi myös ollut paljon hyvää sanottavaa. Envallilta poimitut lainaukset olivat mainioita.

----------


## Mikha

Kävinpä minäkin kuuntelemassa Yle Areenassa. Erittäin tasokkaasti tuotettu ohjelma. Intouduin oikein laittamaan Radio 1:lle ja Pulkkiselle positiivista palautetta.

----------


## turtsa

> Kävinpä minäkin kuuntelemassa Yle Areenassa. Erittäin tasokkaasti tuotettu ohjelma. Intouduin oikein laittamaan Radio 1:lle ja Pulkkiselle positiivista palautetta.



Oli ilo kuunnella hyvin ja hauskasti tehtyä ohjelmaa. Laitoin myös palautetta tekijöille. Areena kivalla tavalla antaa mahdollisuuden kuunnella ohjelmia jälkikäteen. Tämä foorumi vielä varmistaa ettei mikään jää huomiotta. Kiitos siitä kaikille .

----------


## Johan Moraal

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/14...-lapsenvahtina

----------


## vetooo

Ranskan pyöräilyliiton sivuilla on vahvistus Jussin FDJ-sopimuksesta! Eläköön! Onnea Jussi! Pahvi on 1-vuotinen.





> *Route - Transferts - FDJ BigMat - Boucher, Rasch et Veikkanen en renfort*
> 
> David Boucher (Lotto Omega Pharma), le Finlandais *Jussi Veikkanen* (Lotto Omega Pharma) qui avait quitté la FDJ fin 2010, et le Norvégien Gabriel Rasch (Garmin Cervelo) vont signer un contrat d'un an avec l'équipe Pro Tour FDJ-BigMat. Ces trois coureurs ont été engagés pour épauler et protéger les leaders de l'équipe Yoann Offredo sur les classiques et Sandy Casar, Pierrick Fédrigo et le jeune grimpeur Franc-Comtois Thibaut Pinot. Hervé Bombrun



ACTU  Dépêches LA FRANCE CYCLISTE - Fédération francaise de cyclisme site  fédéral officiel du velo, route, piste, vtt, cyclo-cross, bmx, cyclisme  salle, polo velo,

----------


## Satanta

Hieno homma! Onnea Jussille!

----------


## J T K

Hieno juttu! Nyt jos koskaan toivotaan ehjää kautta ja onnistumisia.

----------


## jaksu

Loistavaa! Toivottavasti saamme nähdä mahdollisimman paljon Jussin ajamista tulevalla kaudella.

----------


## Indurain

Tuli julkaistua Veikkasen sopimus jo viime viikolla  :Vink:    nyt laitoin sen ilta-sanomillekkin!  Jos te haluatten Suomalaisen lehdistön ym media uutisoivan Suomalaisista pyöräilystä tai ammattipyöräilystä yleensä!    LÄHETTÄKÄÄ UUTISET LEHDISTÖLLE HETI !!!

----------


## Zape

Mahtavaa!! Nyt tsemppiä Jussille!!

----------


## Nailoni

Ihanata!!!

----------


## viller

YLE uutisoi: Veikkanen löysi itselleen uuden tallin

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...n_3054116.html

----------


## Jeesu

TWD-Länkenin lehdistötiedote 24.11.2011 klo 14.15
Esko Lummelampi

Lahti

Jussi Veikkasen ammattilaisura jatkuu tutussa ympäristössä

Jussi Veikkaselle kuten muille kymmenille ammattilaispyöräilijöille kulunut syksy on ollut stressaava. Vuoden belgialaisessa Omega Pharma – Lotto –joukkueessa ajaneelle Veikkaselle uutta työpaikkaa ei ole meinannut löytyä millään. Tallipaikat ovat olleet tiukassa, sillä moni sponsori on vetäytynyt ja usea talli on joutunut rahoituksen puutteessa lopettamaan tai yhdistämään toimintaansa.

Nyt kuitenkin 30-vuotiaan lahtelaisen Jussi Veikkasen osalta tilanne seuraavaksi vuodeksi on kunnossa. Hän palaa ranskalaiseen FDJ –joukkueeseen, jossa hän ajoi vuodet 2005 – 2010. FDJ sai tällä viikolla kansainväliseltä pyöräilyliitolta UCI:lta korkeimman eli World Team –lisenssin. Se takaa pääsyn kaikkiin tärkeisiin kilpailuihin ja samalla joukkueen koko kasvoi lähes 30 ajajaan. Word Tour –lisenssiuutisen jatkoksi uutisoitiin vielä uudesta sponsorista, jonka myötä tallin nimi tulee olemaan ensi kaudella FDJ BigMat. 

- Onhan tämä sopimus suuri helpotus. Mielessä ei ole ollut uran päättäminen tässä vaiheessa, mutta tämä syksy on ollut tosi hankala tallipaikkojen suhteen. Mennyt kausi ei ollut minulle hyvä ja myös sen takia neuvotteluasemani ei ole ollut kovin vahva. Onneksi FDJ:n johto tuntee minut ja luottaa minuun, kertoi Jussi Veikkanen.

- Aloitin valmistautumisen uuteen kauteen pari viikkoa sitten, joten usko uuteen sopimukseen ei missään vaiheessa sammunut, vaikka välillä on hankalalta vaikuttanutkin. On mukava palata tuttuun ympäristöön ja jos kunto on kohdallaan, niin ohjelmaan tulee varmasti hyviä kisoja. Ohjelma alkaa hahmottua joulukuun ensimmäisellä yhteisellä joukkueen leirillä, jatkoi Jussi Veikkanen. 

Jussi Veikkanen

-	s. 29.03.1981 Riihimäellä
-	asuu Lahdessa ja Ranskassa Pourrièresissa 
-	puoliso Tiina ja tytär Nelly (10 kk)
-	ammattilaisena vuodesta 2005 (Française des Jeux, Ranska 2005 – 2010, Omega Pharma – Lotto., Belgia 2011)
-	seura Suomessa TWD-Länken vuodesta 2002 alkaen, sitä ennen Riihimäen Kiista-Veikot

-	viisi maantiepyöräilyn Suomen mestaruutta 
-	Tour de France 2009, mäkikirikilpailun johto 2 -5 etappien jälkeen
-	Deutschland Tour 2008 (PT), 6. etapin voitto
-	Deutschland Tour 2008 (PT), kokonaiskilpailun 10:s
-	Tour Down Under 2008 (PT), kokonaiskilpailun 9:s
-	Tour Méditerranéen 2010 (2.1), kokonaiskilpailun 2:s. 
-	Tour Méditerranéen 2010 (2.1), toisen etapin voitto
-	Giro di Italia 2008 etappi 11/21, 6:s
-	Giro di Italia 2008 etappi 2/21, 7:s
-	Giro di Italia 2008 etappi 5/21, 9:s
-	Tour du Haut Var 2009 (2.1) etappi 1/2, 2:s
-	Tour du Haut Var 2009 (2.1), kokonaiskilpailun 3:s

----------


## Pave

Nonni, ja Urheiluruudussa 'esimerkillisesti' ilman kypärää Lapierren päällä...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petri ok

Jotenkin tuntuu ihmeelliseltä, että Jussi palaa samaa paikkaan. Ainakin viime syksynä kaikki olivat iloisia, että Jussi pääsi Madiotista eroon. Mitä on muuttunut, onko nyt Madiot hyvä, vai ollaanko vaan onnellisia, että Jussi sai työpaikan.

eli silti taas yksi näytönpaikka,  tai sitten otetaan se paremmin Jussin kyvyille sopiva paikka apukuskina, toki se vaatii pientä muutosta omassa mielessä. Tuskinpa Jussi ikinä voittaa mitään oikeasti kovaa kisaa, mutta onko pakko. Tehdään se mitä osataan. Sorry.

----------


## rhubarb

No hyvä että jotain duunia löytyy. Arvokasta hommaahan se apuajaminenkin on mutta tässä vaiheessa noin kirkkaimpien saavutusten kannalta olisi hienointa että Kellu ja Jussi (ja miksei Charlykin) pääsisivät uran jälkeen dirikkahommiin auttamaan nuorempaa sukupolvea. Tai mistä sitä tietää jos vaikka vielä yllättäisivät.

----------


## gali

Hyvä, että Veikkaselle joukkue löytyi. FDJ:ssa ei Touria päässyt polkemaan, joten menestystä toivon muihin kilpailuihin.

----------


## villef

Kyllä kait tässä ollaan onnellisia, että Jussilla on sentään korkeimman mahdollisen tason tallipaikka.
Tuosta on taas hyvä lähteä ponnistamaan eteenpäin, jos saa kunnollisen kauden aikaan..

Kannattaisiko yrittää menestystä klassikoissa enemmän, onko FDJ:llä klassikkokuskeja kuinka?

----------


## Soolo

vetooo, kuvat ei aukea. "deeplinking is not allowed" tekstiä herjaa.

----------


## vetooo

Jostain syystä kuvat eivät näy. Poistin kyseisen viestin.

IMG-tägit taisivat aiheuttaa sen, etteivät kuvat näkyneet. Kokeillaan yksinkertaista linkitystä.

Gabriel Rasch ja hymyilevä Jussi.
Jussi hymyilee edelleen.
FDJ:n sekalainen perhepotretti. Bongaa Jussi!

----------


## vetooo

Jussi aloittaa kilpailukautensa Tour Down Underissa 15.-22. tammikuuta.





> *FDJ-BigMat team for Santos Tour Down Under:* _
> 
> Sandy Casar (FRA)
> William Bonnet (FRA)
> Arnaud Courteille (FRA)
> Frederic Guesdon (FRA)
> Yauheni Hutarovich (BLR)
> Jeremy Roy (FRA)
> Jussi Veikkanen (FIN)_



Casar and Guesdon head FDJ – Big Mat lineup in Santos Tour Down Under

----------


## vetooo

Jussin osallistuminen Tour Down Underiin vaarassa - kaikki tarvittavat paperit eivät ole kunnossa UCI:n suuntaan. FDJ olisi voinut nuokin hoitaa ajoissa kuntoon. Tuskin Jussilla on tähän pieneen sekoiluun suurta osaa.

----------


## vetooo

Jussi vahvisti twitterissä, että Tour Down Under -osallistumisessa ei ole ongelmia. Tällä kumottiin esitetyt väitteet mahdollisista pulmista.

----------


## Zape

Kuka osaa ranskaa sen verran, että saisi tolkkua tästä DS Marc Madiotin analyysistä?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnu...c-madiot_sport

----------


## VesaP

Vaimo osaa, mutta video ei suostunut aukeamaan hänen työkoneessaan.  :Irvistys: 

Sakari ainakin osaa myös, mutta onko hän linjoilla?

----------


## HeliT

Ei tuossa kai kauhean syvällisiä juttuja ole. Vapaasti referoituna: Jussi on palannut kotiin Ranskaan "perheensä" luo. Jussi on positiivinen, hyvä joukkueurheilija ja uhrautuu kisassa joukkueen eteen. 
(Paremmin ranskaa taitavat voivat kääntää tarkemmin...)

----------


## asb

Lauantaina näköjään pläjähti Jussin alkukauden kisaohjelma.

http://www.jussiveikkanen.com/racing/race-program-2012/

FEBRUARY:
9-12.2. Tour Méditerranéen FRA 2.1
18-19.2. Tour Haut Var FRA 2.1
26.2. Les Boucles du Sud Ardèche FRA 1.1.

MARCH:
7.-13.3. Tirreno Adriatico ITA World Tour
24-25.3. Critérium International FRA 2.HC

APRIL:
2.-7.4. Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco ESP World Tour
15.4.Giro  dell’Appennino ITA 1.1.
17.-20.4.Giro dell’Trentino ITA 2.HC (3. etappi)

MAY:
5.-27.5. GIRO D’ITALIA ITA World Tour

----------


## villef

Hyvältä näyttää!
Tosin, itse ehkä olisin kuitenkin halunnut Jussin nähdä klassikoissa, mikähän mahtaa olla miehelle itselle mieluisinta?

----------


## vetooo

Jussi on seuraavan kerran töissä ensi viikonloppuna (18.2.-19.2.), kun Ranskassa poljetaan kaksipäiväinen Tour du Haut Var -etappiajo. Sen jälkeen on vuorossa 6-päiväinen harjoitusleiri (20.2.-25.2.). Jussin heilmikuun kilpailukalenterin viimeinen koitos on 26.2. ajettava Les Boucles du Sud Ardeche -kilpailu Ranksassa. FDJ-kuskin maaliskuun ohjelmaan kuuluu vain kaksi kisaa - Tirreno-Adriatico (7.3.-13.3.) Italiassa ja Criterium International (24.3.-25.3.) Ranskassa.

----------


## vetooo

Jussi lähetti viestin, että flunssa painaa ja tämän viikonlopun Tour du Haut Var -etappiajo Ranskassa jää väliin.

----------


## vetooo

Ranskan pyöräilyliiton sivujen mukaan Jussia ei ole merkitty FDJ:n Pariisi-Nizza- ja Tirreno-Adriatico -joukkueisiin. Jussi keskeytti eilen sunnuntaina 1.1-luokituksen  Les Boucles du Sud Ardeche -kisan Ranskassa.

----------


## villef

> Ranskan pyöräilyliiton sivujen mukaan Jussia ei ole merkitty FDJ:n Pariisi-Nizza- ja Tirreno-Adriatico -joukkueisiin. Jussi keskeytti eilen sunnuntaina 1.1-luokituksen  Les Boucles du Sud Ardeche -kisan Ranskassa.



Tuon sunnuntain kisan on tainnu ajaa vain 32 ajajaa maaliin.. Eli kovin suuria johtopäätöksiä ei siitä ole tehtävissä..

Elikkäs siis Rene Mandrin blogin mukaan loppukierroksilla ei tuon 32 ajajan jälkeen muita enää päästetty viimeiselle kierrokselle...
http://www.rattaprofid.ee/blogi?entry_id=488

----------


## Yuggas

Pariisi - Nizzaan Jussi ei ainakaan osallistu. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...s-nice-rosters

Tirreno - Adriaticon lähtölistalla hän sen sijaan on Cyclingnewsin ja CyclingFeverin sivuilla. Ranskan pyöräilyliiton sivuja en edes yritä etsiä, joten liekö siellä minkälaista tietoa.

----------


## Samuli

"- Meillä oli joukkueessa kaksi kirimiestä, joten se tiesi minulle töitä  koko päiväksi. Tein osuuteni kelvollisesti ja heitin lopussa sivuun. Olo  on jo hieman parempi, mutta olen edelleen antibioottikuurilla, joten  huippukunto on kaukana. Nyt keskityn harjoitteluun ja  kunnonkohottamiseen ennen seuraavaa kilpailuani Espanja Kataloniassa  maaliskuun puolen välin jälkeen, kertoi Jussi Veikkanen."

Tuolta kopsattu: http://www.jussiveikkanen.com/flashn...h/gp-de-samyn/

----------


## Indurain

Veikkasella tänään syntymäpäivät! " ei ole tietoa missä tarjoaa kakkukahveet" ;D

----------


## vetooo

Nopeasti menee aika. Jussi aloitti korkeimmalla ammattilaistasolla kaudella 2005 ollessaan 23-vuotias. Nyt mittarissa on 31 vuotta ja uran ylälakipiste alkaa lähestyä. Tai mistä sitä tietää, vaikka se olisi kuinka kaukana! Erittäin kunnioitettava ura, nyt on menossa jo 8. kausi. Se on vuosissakin sellainen saavutus, jota harva tulee miettineeksi. Ei muuta kun lisää pökköä pesään ja kohti seuraavia voittoja! Jussin kalenteri sisältää ainakin Baskimaan ympäriajon ja Giro del Trentinon ennen Giro'd'Italiaa.

----------


## asb

2.4.-7.4. Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco, Espanja

106. WEIKKANEN, J.


Jussi näköjään kiertää koko kevään näitä viikon mittaisia etappikilpailuja Giroon valmistautuessa.


Onko FDJ unohtunut Giro del Trentinon lähtölistalta? Jussin ohjelmassa se on, mutta kilpailun webbisivulla tiimiä ei mainita.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Nopeasti menee aika. Jussi aloitti korkeimmalla ammattilaistasolla kaudella 2005 ollessaan 23-vuotias. Nyt mittarissa on 31 vuotta ja uran ylälakipiste alkaa lähestyä. Tai mistä sitä tietää, vaikka se olisi kuinka kaukana! Erittäin kunnioitettava ura, nyt on menossa jo 8. kausi. Se on vuosissakin sellainen saavutus, jota harva tulee miettineeksi. Ei muuta kun lisää pökköä pesään ja kohti seuraavia voittoja! Jussin kalenteri sisältää ainakin Baskimaan ympäriajon ja Giro del Trentinon ennen Giro'd'Italiaa.



Jeps, pitkän pätkän on Jussi veivannut. Hyvin muistan kun Jussi jo junnuna pisti Mätäkiven aluekupin kisassa kaikkia pataan mennen tullen ja kellotti aikoja joihin ei taida kukaan kotomaassa vieläkään pystyä... tai no Jukka, mutta hän onkin maastomies. Eihän tuosta tuntuisi olevan kuin hetki mutta niin vain onkin varmaan jo 15 vuotta. Erittäin kunnioitettava ura Jussilla jo takana ja Hans on sitä mieltä, ja ainakin toivoo, että parhaat vuodet ovat vielä edessä. Nyt alkaa Jussilla olemaan jo alla niin pajon kokemusta että odotan jo Girosta jotain JYTKYÄ!

----------


## ejex

FDJ äskeisen tweetin mukaan Jussi olisi Giro-jengissä!

----------


## Leopejo

> FDJ äskeisen tweetin mukaan Jussi olisi Giro-jengissä!



Onko mitään tietoa Jussin todellisesta kunnosta? Hän näyttää jäävän kärjestä lähes jokaisessa etapissa ja kilpailussa johon osallistuu. Onkohan tämä suunniteltua?

----------


## erkkk

> Onko mitään tietoa Jussin todellisesta kunnosta? Hän näyttää jäävän kärjestä lähes jokaisessa etapissa ja kilpailussa johon osallistuu. Onkohan tämä suunniteltua?



Ei varmasti ole, viime kausikin meni penkin alle joten kärjessä varmasti ajetaan jos siihen fyysisesti kyetään. Jussin fysiikka otti ilmeisesti hittiä kun kilpaili kipeänä aiemmin keväällä. Vaikka jälkiviisastelu on typerää, niin silti ei toi ikinä tee kropalle mitään muuta kuin tuhoa. Toivon kuitenkin että jussi saisi iskun päälle, koska mies on muutenkin aika pakkoraossa tulosten suhteen tällä kaudella.

----------


## Marcus

> Onko mitään tietoa Jussin todellisesta kunnosta? Hän näyttää jäävän kärjestä lähes jokaisessa etapissa ja kilpailussa johon osallistuu. Onkohan tämä suunniteltua?



Puhuin hänen kanssaan puhelimitse torstaina. Oli suht koht tyytyväinen ehjään kauteensa, mutta veikkasi ettää parhaan terävyyden puuttuminen Tour de Romandiessa johtui harjoitteluväsymyksestä. Sanoi että on kilpaillut enemmän kuin koskaan ennen giroa, kolmekymmentä kisalähtöä. Juttu lauantain Hufvudstadsbladetissa molempia kotimaisia taitaville.

----------


## Leopejo

> Juttu lauantain Hufvudstadsbladetissa molempia kotimaisia taitaville.



Toivottavasti joku antaa yhteenvedon kielitaidottomille ja/tai ulkomailla oleville, missä Hufvudstadsbladetia ei löydy.

----------


## Marcus

> Toivottavasti joku antaa yhteenvedon kielitaidottomille ja/tai ulkomailla oleville, missä Hufvudstadsbladetia ei löydy.



Hyvin lyhyt yhteenveto:
Veikkanen sanoi muun muassa että joukkue tekee töitä sprintteri Arnaud D'emaren eteen tasamaaetapeilla ja yrittää saada hyvän loppusijoituksen Sandy Casarille. Toisella viikolla yrittää katsoa irtiottoja. Sinänsä piti siitä että lähtö on Tanskassa, mutta oli sitä mieltä että olisi saanut olla yksi etappi enemmän kun kerran siellä ollaan. Garmin-Barracudan directeur sportif Charles Wegelius sanoi samassa jutussa että tämän vuoden Giro d'Italia on helpompi kuin viime vuonna, mikä on sinänsä hyvä asia koska se tekee kisasta jännitävämmän. Jos on liian pahoja nousuja kukaan ei uskalla hyökätä. Wegeliuksen mukaan Garmin-Barracuda yrittää saada Alex Rasmussenille etappivoittoa Tanskassa sekä, tietenkin, ottaa kotiin joukkueaika-ajo. Kjell Carlström joka ajaa VIP-autoa Girossa uskoi että siitä tulee jännittävä kisa joka ratkeaa vasta viimeisellä viikolla. Tämän vuoden reitti on helpompi kuin viime vuonna, mutta ei suinkaan helppo. Hänen mukaansa se että lepopäivien välillä on niin monta päivää tekee kisasta vielä vaativamman.

----------


## petri ok

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vide...art-in-denmark

----------


## valovelo

Veikkanen Girossa, http://cyclingnsht.blogspot.com/2012...veikkanen.html

----------


## petri ok

Veikkanen irtiotossa Puolassa
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-9.php

----------


## villef

10km jäljellä.. Ottaako tästä paikan MMiin?

----------


## Salla

Jussi näyttää tallipomolle että eiköhän kirjoiteta soppari.

----------


## petri ok

Tiukkaa tekee, taitaa tulla ajetuksi kiinni.

Aika mukavasti näyttää olevan yleisöä

----------


## VesaP

Kenelläkään tietoa mitä JV meinaa tehdä ensi vuonna? Ajaako valkoisissa vielä maantietä vai jotain muuta? Ajattelin vain kun alkaa tuo soppariruletti olemaan aika kuumana kokoajan nyt näin syksyllä... Riittääkö meriitit jatkokauteen?

----------


## vetooo

> Kenelläkään tietoa mitä JV meinaa tehdä ensi vuonna? Ajaako valkoisissa vielä maantietä vai jotain muuta? Ajattelin vain kun alkaa tuo soppariruletti olemaan aika kuumana kokoajan nyt näin syksyllä... Riittääkö meriitit jatkokauteen?



Pikkulinnut huhuilevat, että Jussi on tehnyt 1 vuoden jatkosopimuksen FDJ:n kanssa.

----------


## VesaP

> Pikkulinnut huhuilevat, että Jussi on tehnyt 1 vuoden jatkosopimuksen FDJ:n kanssa.



No tämähän olisi hienoa. Olisi edes joku suomalainen jota jännittää sitten ensi kaudellakin noissa kisoissa. Ja eikä mikä tahansa joku, vaan joku, josta vuosien takaa otettujen valokuvien takia nyt on jo vuosia ollut kultainen sormus sormessa ja rouwa vierellä. Sen siitä saa kun menee kommentoimaan hienoja valokuvia hienosta suomalaisesta kuskista...  :Sekaisin: 

Joten tsemppiä vaan Jussille tulevaan kauteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Pikkulinnut huhuilevat, että Jussi on tehnyt 1 vuoden jatkosopimuksen FDJ:n kanssa.



Tämä on Suomalaisen pyöräilyn kannalta erittäin hyvä uutinen, Go Jussi!

----------


## OMT

> Olisi edes joku suomalainen jota jännittää sitten ensi kaudellakin noissa kisoissa.



Aiemmin jo kyselin, että mikähän mahtaa olla Veikkasen rooli joukkueessa? Puhdas domestique? Sijoissa tyyliin 80.-100. ei ole hirveästi jännitettävää, joten olisi hyödyllistä tietää taustoja.

----------


## Dark

> Aiemmin jo kyselin, että mikähän mahtaa olla Veikkasen rooli joukkueessa? Puhdas domestique? Sijoissa tyyliin 80.-100. ei ole hirveästi jännitettävää, joten olisi hyödyllistä tietää taustoja.



No mutta, jos Vesa P haluaa jännittää juurikin sijoituksia 80-100...?

----------


## kolistelija

Oli Jussi tälläkin kaudella pienessä roolissa. Mutta se ei estänyt osallistumasta irtiottoihin tai muuten vaan hoitamasta hommiaan tyylikkäästi.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Tämä ammattipyöräily on joukkuepeliä eikä pyöräilijän sijoitus useinkaan anna oikeaa kuvaa siitä että kuinka ajaja on onnistunut, sijalla 80-100 saatetaan tulla maaliin (ja myös usein tullaan) samalla ajalla kuin voittaja. Pyöräily on tulosurheilua mutta tulos tehdään koko joukkueen panoksella ja jos Jussi saa sopimuksen niin silloin hän on tehnyt työnsä sen verran laadukkaasti että työnantajaa kiinnostaa jatkossakin maksaa hänelle palkkaa. Arvostan Jussin diiliä selvästi enemmän kuin nimimerkki Dark.

----------


## Dark

> Tämä ammattipyöräily on joukkuepeliä eikä pyöräilijän sijoitus useinkaan anna oikeaa kuvaa siitä että kuinka ajaja on onnistunut, sijalla 80-100 saatetaan tulla maaliin (ja myös usein tullaan) samalla ajalla kuin voittaja. Pyöräily on tulosurheilua mutta tulos tehdään koko joukkueen panoksella ja jos Jussi saa sopimuksen niin silloin hän on tehnyt työnsä sen verran laadukkaasti että työnantajaa kiinnostaa jatkossakin maksaa hänelle palkkaa. Arvostan Jussin diiliä selvästi enemmän kuin nimimerkki Dark.



Kyseessä ei ollutkaan arvostaminen, vaan "jännittäminen" !

----------


## asb

> Pyöräily on tulosurheilua mutta tulos tehdään koko joukkueen panoksella ja jos Jussi saa sopimuksen niin silloin hän on tehnyt työnsä sen verran laadukkaasti että työnantajaa kiinnostaa jatkossakin maksaa hänelle palkkaa. Arvostan Jussin diiliä selvästi enemmän kuin nimimerkki Dark.



Muistin virkistykseksi epäilijöille: http://blog.canyon.com/?p=2534&lang=en

----------


## kaakko

Jussin nimi näytti olevan sunnuntain Teivo Mtb:n ennakkoon ilmoittautuneiden listalla.

----------


## vetooo

> Pikkulinnut huhuilevat, että Jussi on tehnyt 1 vuoden jatkosopimuksen FDJ:n kanssa.



Veikkasen ja FDJ:n jatkosopimus on julkaistu. Pahvi on 1-vuotinen. Hienoa!

Jussi Veikkanen kirjoitti vuoden jatkosopimuksen FDJ:n kanssa - Hevoskuuri

** * * * **

*FDJ 2013*
*
TALLISSA VARMASTI JATKAVAT (22)*
William Bonnet (FRA)
David Boucher (FRA)
Nacer Bouhanni (FRA)
Sandy Casar (FRA)
Arnaud Courteille (FRA)
Mickael Delage (FRA)
Arnaud Demare (FRA)
Kenny Elissonde (FRA)
Pierrick Fedrigo (FRA)
Anthony Geslin (FRA)
Arnold Jeannesson (FRA)
Matthieu Ladagnous (FRA)
Francis Mourey (FRA)
Cedric Pineau (FRA)
Thibaut Pinot (FRA)
Dominique Rollin (CAN)
Anthony Roux (FRA)
Jeremy Roy (FRA)
Geoffrey Soupe (FRA)
Benoit Vaugrenard (FRA)
_ Jussi Veikkanen (FIN)_
*
TALLIN UUDET HANKINNAT (6)*
Murilo Fischer (BRA) | Garmin
Alexandre Geniez (FRA) | Argos
Johan Le Bon (FRA) | Bretagne-Schuller
Laurent Mangel (FRA) | Saur-Sojasun
Laurent Pichon (FRA) | Bretagne-Schuller
Emilien Viennet (FRA) | FDJ, trainee
*
TALLISTA VARMASTI LÄHTEVÄT (6)*
Steve Chainel (FRA) | AG2R
Arnaud Gerard (FRA) | Bretagne-Seche
Frederic Guesdon (FRA) | Lopetti uransa (4/2012)
Jauheni Hutarovitsh (BLR) | AG2R
Remi Pauriol (FRA) | Sojasun
Gabriel Rasch (NOR) | Team Sky

----------


## Jousi

> Veikkasen ja FDJ:n jatkosopimus on julkaistu. Pahvi on 1-vuotinen. Hienoa!
> 
> Jussi Veikkanen kirjoitti vuoden jatkosopimuksen FDJ:n kanssa - Hevoskuuri



\o/

.. kisaa/kisoja on aina mukavampi seurata jos/kun mukana on finskejä!

----------


## petri ok

Hesarissa Veikkanen kaipasi kauteensa valopilkkuja

Toivoi parempaa kuntopiikkiä Tour of Pekingiin. Jatkaa apuajajana.




> Veikkanen solmi pari viikkoa sitten jatkosopimuksen nykyisen tallinsa kanssa. Hänen roolinsa ei näillä näkymin tule liiemmin muuttumaan.
> - Autan nuoria ajajia niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Sitten kun on sellaisia kisoja, että tallilla ei ole sen suurempia tavoitteita, pystyn pelaamaan omat korttini.

----------


## vetooo

Jussi kärsii tulehtuneesta viisaudenhampaasta. Mies kuitenkin starttaa Le Samyn semiklassikkoon huomenna keskiviikkona.

----------


## erkkk

> Jussi kärsii tulehtuneesta viisaudenhampaasta. Mies kuitenkin starttaa Le Samyn semiklassikkoon huomenna keskiviikkona.



Ei mitään järkeä startata. Noi hammasvaivat yhdistettynä fyysiseen rasitukseen voi helposti vetää koko kauden viemäristä, kolmannes sydäreistäkin johtuu purukalustosta. Ja toi kauden munilleen meno ei olisi edes eka karta.

Nopsaa tulee mieleen esmes Gilbert ja Cavendish kuskeista joilla hammasongelmat veti mattoa alta ihan kunnolla. Mut ei kait kukaan estä hakkaamasta päätä seinään jos se tuntuu sillä hetkelllä hyvältä.

----------


## Indurain

Veikkanen on ainakin tänään juhlittu sankari !

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nia0BVVMnCw&t=12

----------


## viller

PEZ Talk: Jussi Veikkanen

----------


## vetooo

Jussi pääsee töihin Espanjan ympäriajossa. FDJ: Courteille, Elissonde, Geniez, Mangel, Pineau, Pinot, Roux, Soupe, Veikkanen.

----------


## Nailoni

Loistavaa! Mukava päästä seuraamaan. Vueltan reittikin vaikuttaa todella mielenkiintoiselta. Maaleja mäen päällä näkyy olevan paljon!

----------


## VesaP

> Jussi pääsee töihin Espanjan ympäriajossa. FDJ: Courteille, Elissonde, Geniez, Mangel, Pineau, Pinot, Roux, Soupe, Veikkanen.



Hienoa! Nyt on Jussilla näytön paikka, tai saattaa jäädä tämä mollivoittoisesti(?) sujunut kausi viimeiseksi noissa piireissä! Ei muuta kuin ketjut kireälle ja nimeä (muutaman vuoden) jatkosoppariin jonkun hyvän etappituloksen jälkeen tuolla!  :Cool:

----------


## kuovipolku

FDJ:n joukkueessa on vain neljä (Arnaud Courteille, Cédric Pineau, Anthony Roux ja Jussi Veikkanen) kahdeksasta Burgosissa ajaneesta kuskista. FDJ teki siellä melko paljon töitä puolustaessaan Roux'n johtajanpaitaa joten voisi uskaltaa päätellä että Jussi on kunnossa ja että häneen luotetaan/on asetettu odotuksia Vueltassa.

----------


## JOULU

Veikkanen jatkaa FDJ-tallissa.
http://www.ess.fi/?article=431380

----------


## Munarello

Suomipaita nähtiin taas Eurosportilta tänään Pekingin ympäriajossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Kaikki vetooon twitteriä lukevat tietävätkin jo tämän: Jussi kapteenina FDJ.fr:n TdU joukkueessa ja kilpailunjärjestäjän mukaan yksi ennakkosuosikeista.

Jospa nyt olisi kaikki tähdet oikeassa asennossa.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tinkoff-saxo-announce-tour-down-under-team

----------


## caplake

Olisi kaivattu kyllä eurosportin lähetystä nyt kisasta...

----------


## frp

HIENOA!
Mutta eihän Veikkanen ole päässyt hiihtään...

----------


## VesaP

Australian lämmössä:



(kuva täältä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phot...n-under/288717)

Ja toinenkin:

----------


## maantienässä

millonka se Down underi alkaa ?

----------


## VesaP

> millonka se Down underi alkaa ?



Maantienässä ei ole ässä tietokoneen käytössä? Googleen hakusanaksi tour down under ja heti ekan hitin previewssa on haluamasi tieto. En jaksa kopioida sitä tähän.

----------


## maantienässä

ajattelin että jos täältä olisi tietoa irronnut, mutta löysin itsekin kun kävin katsomassa ja uutiskirjeenkin tilaamassa ja vkl näkyi alkavan

----------


## r.a.i

En ole kymmeniä vuosia seurannut ammattilaispyöräilyä, mutta eiks tää nyt ole melko harvinaista, että suomalainen on pro tour-tason joukkueesa kapteenina WT-tason kisassa? Sitä vaan, että asiasta ei ole ollut suomalaisessa jokojoko-pallo/lätkä-mediassa mitään juttua?

----------


## maantienässä

väkivaltakiekkohan meillä täyttää tiedotusvälineet, siellä kun pelataan suljetun liiga tasausotteluita, joilla ei ole mitään merkitystä sarjan suhteen.

Alkaakos kisa suomenaikaa sunnuntaina vai maanantaina, eikö kisa alkanut siellä alhaalla 19 pv. VesaP:n ei kannata viisastella että katso kuukkelista

----------


## Herman

> Alkaakos kisa suomenaikaa sunnuntaina vai maanantaina, eikö kisa alkanut siellä alhaalla 19 pv. VesaP:n ei kannata viisastella että katso kuukkelista



Sunnuntaina 19.1. Adelaidessa on "preview" ja kisa alkaa tiistaina klo 11 paikallista aikaa. Olikos tässä kohtaa se 8,5 tunnin aikaero suomeen?  :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

Jussin laaja haastattelu luvassa sunnuntaina.

----------


## fyah

> Jussin laaja haastattelu luvassa sunnuntaina.



Täällä vai jossain muualla?

EDIT: Tosin sunnuntaita on vielä jäljellä reilusti  :Leveä hymy: . Miten muuten oliko jossain vaiheessa puhetta Joonas Henttalan haastiksesta? En ainakaan ole mielestäni nähnyt sitä foorumilla.

----------


## Paolo

Jussin haastattelu tämän päivän Hesarissa.

----------


## VesaP

> Jussin haastattelu tämän päivän Hesarissa.



Linkkiä kehiin? En löytänyt äkkiseltään www.hs.fi sivustolta?

----------


## YGoo

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1390107603...3ba26fb973fe23
Jussi Veikkanen ei mieti viime kauden pyöräilypettymyksiä

Toivottavasti linkki toimii..

----------


## vetooo

Lisää juttua Veikkasesta http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/plus/5772-v...e-tana-talvena

----------


## VesaP

> Lisää juttua Veikkasesta http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/plus/5772-v...e-tana-talvena



Nojep... "Lue artikkeli tilaamalla Hevoskuuri+ palvelu" Vain 49 big ones.

Jäi lukematta.  :Vihainen:

----------


## fyah

Joo, sama  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Zape

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/01/sa...rt-and-photos/

----------


## vetooo

Veikkanen on parhaillaan irtiotossa Tour Mediterraneenissa. Menossa 2. etappi. Ehkä parhaiten tilanteen kehittymistä pystyy seuraamaan Twitterissä #TourMed.

----------


## PeeHoo

Veikkanen näkyi ja mainittiin eilen Kalalonian ympäriajon kolmannella etapilla. Katsoin katalaaninkielistä striimiä, joten en tiedä mitä sanottiin. Luultavasti jotain myönteistä, koska Jussi oli ryhmän kärjessä. Kamerasta katsoen vasemmalla, valkoisissa.

----------


## pätkä

Veikkanen yle areenassa, puheen aamu.

http://ohjelmaopas.yle.fi/1-2303636

----------


## PPP

Radio Suomi - 5.7.2014

Yövieras: Jussi Veikkanen: Tour de France on ykkönen!

Tour de France eli Ranskan ympäriajo on ammattipyöräilijä Jussi Veikkasen mielestä suurista pyöräkisoista se numero yksi. Kuka voittaa tämän vuoden Ranskan ympäriajon Veikkasen arvioissa? 
Ammattipyöräilijä Jussi Veikkasta Tourista ja suomalaisen ammattipyöräilyn asioista jututtaa Petri Rinne.

----------


## PeeHoo

Jussi näyttää ajavan Vueltan. Kisa alkaa 23.8. 12,6 km:n joukkueaika-ajolla Jerezissä.

FDJ.FR
Nacer
BOUHANNI
FRA

FDJ.FR
Kenny
ELISSONDE
FRA

FDJ.FR
Murilo
FISCHER
BRA

FDJ.FR
Alexandre
GENIEZ
FRA

FDJ.FR
Laurent
MANGEL
FRA

FDJ.FR
Thibaut
PINOT
FRA

FDJ.FR
Anthony
ROUX
FRA

FDJ.FR
Geoffrey
SOUPE
FRA

*FDJ.FR
*
*Jussi
*
*VEIKKANEN
*
*FIN
*

----------


## Mattia

^Onx tuo varma. Eikö nyt ole kuitenkin julki vasta "pitkät listat". Vai onko FDR jossain vahvistanut jo varsinaisen joukkueen ?

----------


## PeeHoo

> ^Onx tuo varma. Eikö nyt ole kuitenkin julki vasta "pitkät listat". Vai onko FDR jossain vahvistanut jo varsinaisen joukkueen ?




En osaa sanoa. Vuletan sivulla kerrotaan:

*List of pre-registered participants for the 2014 Vuelta*Full list of riders that have been pre-registered by their teams for the 2014 Vuelta:
 We will continue to provide updates regarding participation.

Eli järjestäjä tulee keromaan mahdolisista muutoksista. Aika vähän aikaa alkuun, toivottavasti Jussi on mukana.

----------


## kuovipolku

FDJ.fr ei erityisesti loista someviestinnällään. 

Jussi ei startannut eiliselle etapille Puolassa, eikä myöskään niinikänn Vueltan listalla oleva Anthony Roux. Olikohan suunniteltu juttu päätavoitteeseen harjoittelun kannalta vai keskeytys esim. avausosuuden kaatumisten tai mahdollisien sairastumisien takia?

----------


## kolistelija

> FDJ.fr ei erityisesti loista someviestinnällään. 
> 
> Jussi ei startannut eiliselle etapille Puolassa, eikä myöskään niinikänn Vueltan listalla oleva Anthony Roux. Olikohan suunniteltu juttu päätavoitteeseen harjoittelun kannalta vai keskeytys esim. avausosuuden kaatumisten tai mahdollisien sairastumisien takia?



Plah, tuhlaan nyt sitten tämän arvokkaan 5000:n viestin tähän, vaikka info on helposti löydettävissä (Tarkkuutta Watson!)

Stravan mukaan Jussi ajoi eilisen etapin vielä toiseksi viimeisen nousun alkuun asti...

----------


## kuovipolku

Watson? Moi? Kilpailun oma saitti on onnettoman jäljessä, mun go-to-tulospalveluni oli tässä tapauksessa Cyclingnews joka kertoi "DNS", mutta Biciciclismo tiesi paremmin: "DNF". (Roux on edelleen "DNS",) 

PS Tarkempaa infoa en edelleenkään löydä helposti enkä muutenkaan, mutta toivotaan ettei kysymyksessä ole mitään mikä vaarantaa Vueltaan osallistumisen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Watson? Moi? Kilpailun oma saitti on onnettoman jäljessä, mun go-to-tulospalveluni oli tässä tapauksessa Cyclingnews joka kertoi "DNS", mutta Biciciclismo tiesi paremmin: "DNF". (Roux on edelleen "DNS",) 
> 
> PS Tarkempaa infoa en edelleenkään löydä helposti enkä muutenkaan, mutta toivotaan ettei kysymyksessä ole mitään mikä vaarantaa Vueltaan osallistumisen.



Watson viittaus oli tietenkin viittaus Holmesin älykkään apurin suuntaan. Eihän älykkäät herrat Stravaa käytä...  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Tarkempaa tietoa en ole minäkään löytänyt, mutta sanoisin että etapin loppupään keskeytys ei ainakaan huvikseen tapahdu.

----------


## asb

Vetooo  twiittaa, että Jussi jättää Giron väliin terveysongelmien takia. Tietääkö kukaan 140 merkkiä enempää?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Se on Vuelta.

----------


## asb

No nii tietty. Ei ihme et kukaan ei tienny.

----------


## lynxlynx

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...2014-Startlist

Ei tuon mukaan. TwD jakoi linkin naamakirjassa.

----------


## vetooo

> Vetooo  twiittaa, että Jussi jättää_ Vueltan_ väliin terveysongelmien takia. Tietääkö kukaan 140 merkkiä enempää?



Terveysasiat ovat sen verran henk.koht. juttuja, etten lähde niitä tarkemmin avaamaan, mutta voin sanoa, että talli valitsee 3-viikkoiseen Grand Touriin mielummin täysin terveitä ajajia kuin vajaakuntoisia. Veikkanen keskittyy nyt syksyn muihin koitoksiin. Se on sekä miehelle itselleen että tallille parempi ratkaisu.

----------


## rjr

Täällähän tämä on aukilausuttuna: http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...kaselta-valiin

----------


## Dille Vallaton

F-lehden facebookissa on infoa Veikkasen tilanteesta.

----------


## fyah

Jussille uusi pahvi ja mies jatkaa FDJ:ssä ensi kaudellakin  :Hymy: . Hieno juttu! 
http://www.twd.fi/?x118281=295842

----------


## HXX1100H

Hieno homma!  ja toivottavasti saisi paikan  myös  ensi vuoden  Touriin  :Hymy: . Olisi mukavaa kannustaa  paikan päällä..

----------


## kuovipolku

"Nous  avons le plaisir de vous annoncer les prolongations avec FDJ.fr pour  une année supplémentaire de Jussi Veikkanen et David Boucher." 

PS Minä ja 45 muuta on tykännyt tästä Facebookissa...

PPS Toivottavasti Jussi saisi ajaa yhden ehjän ja terveen kauden.

PPPS "FDJ:n yhtenä sponsorina on ollut vuodesta 2012 asti suomalainen urheilu-  ja vapaa-ajan vaatemerkki Icepeak.  Myös FDJ:n ja Icepeakin  yhteistyöstä on tehty jatkosopimus. Nyt sovitun mukaan yhteistyö jatkuu  vuosina 2015 – 2016." Kiitokset kuuluvat siis manageri Joona Laukan lisäksi L-Fashion Groupille ja toimitusjohtaja Vesa Luhtaselle. Lahtelaiset pitävät yhtä!

----------


## VesaP

Veikkasen menopeli esittelyssä!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...rcode-ultimate

----------


## asb

> All fine for me, just a few stitches... Thanks for the messages!

----------


## Munarello

Jussi kirjoittaa twitterissä: "All fine for me, just a few stitches... Thanks for the messages! "

----------


## kuovipolku

Tähän joku rolleyes.

Jussi täytti äskettäin vuosiakin ja sai mm. twitterissä onnittelut joukkuetoveriltaan: "34 ans et toujours la banane" eli ilmeisesti kokemuksen lisäksi noin raakassa lajissa kuin maantiepyöräily osataan antaa arvoa sille että joukkueessa on mukana joku joka jaksaa aina hymyillä: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CBQZUBHXIAAKaTh.jpg:large

Jussi on myös saanut oman värityksen pyöräänsä: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CB19aprXIAA-A3l.jpg:large

Sillä että Jussi on ollut mukana ennenkin on painoarvoa etenkin ympäriajoissa. Tässä entisen joukkuetoverin, nykyisen directeur sportifin Frédéric Guesdonin kanssa ennen päivän etappia Tour Down Underissa: http://photo.velo101.com/2015/grande/tdu_2015_0k.jpg

Nuorempia voi ennen kisaa jännittää sen verran että pyörästä voi löytyä jotain ihmeteltävää ennen lähtöä: http://photo.velo101.com/2014/grande/tdu_2014_0d.jpg

Jussin rooli tallissa on ehkä muuttunut eikä häntä ole tänä vuonna nähty mukana irtiotoissa saati sitten kamppailemassa osuusvoitosta (mitä Peter Selin on pariinkin otteeseen harmitellut). Viime vuonna näimme hänet hatkassa Giron 17. etapilla jossa hän sijoittui kuudenneksi ja jonka muistamme myös hänen #clownoftheday-tweetistään: http://g3.nh.ee/images/pix/900x585/d...a-68770571.jpg

Aikaisemmin helmikuussa hän oli ollut pitkällä karkumatkalla Tour méditerranéen 2. osuudella yhdessä Jarlinson Pantanon kanssa: http://photo.velo101.com/2014/grande...ed_2014_2b.jpg

----------


## polkadot

Veikkanen mukana FDJ:n kokoonpanossa Amsteliin.

----------


## asb

> Veikkanen mukana FDJ:n kokoonpanossa Amsteliin.



Jos joku ei seuraa vetoon twitteriä, niin suunnitelma on Amstel, Fleche, LBL ja Giro.

----------


## Munarello

Jussi toivoo hyviä ajokelejä.
http://www.hs.fi/ilta/08052015/a1305953748251

----------


## PeeHoo

Jussi on 11. etapin jälkeen aika häntäpäässä, sija 173, onko siite joku selitys, vai onko vaan apuajajana?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

"Vaan apuajajana". PeeHoo ei taida ymmärtää kilpapyöräilyä. Ei se mitään.

Girossa FDJ:llä ei ole mennyt erityisen hyvin, kun ei ole Bouhannin kaltaista ykköstykkiä. Saapa nähdä jatkuuko irtiottojen menestys tänään Elissonden myötä.

----------


## Herman

"Vaan apuajajana". Jos esim. Portella olisi ollut Jussin kaltainen, kokenut apuajaja, niin olisi jäänyt kahden minuutin aikasakko saamatta  :Hymy: . Pyöräily on joukkueurheilua.

----------


## MTBVespa

Minusta "vaan" ei  oo tuossa sillee ku työ ymmärrätte. Siin vois varmaa lukea, johtuuko siitä että on apuajajana.

----------


## PeeHoo

> "Vaan apuajajana". *PeeHoo ei taida ymmärtää kilpapyöräilyä.* Ei se mitään.



Ehkä ymmärrän, ehkä en. Kiitos kumminkin kannustavasta kommentista.

Tarkoitin sitä, että mikä on Veikkasen rooli tässä kisassa ja onko hänellä mennyt homma suunnitelmien mukaan?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastaus siihen mikä Veikkasen rooli on vaatii ensin vastauksen siihen mitkä hänen joukkueensa FDJ:n tavoitteet ovat. 

Joukkueessa ei ole varsinaista kirimiestä eli Kevin Rezaa varten ei ole vetomiehiä (eikä se olisikaan Veikkaselle ominainen tehtävä), mutta heillä on kokonaiskilpailun kymppisakkiin tähtäävä kohtalaisen vahva mäkimies Alex Geniez. Jussi ei kuitenkaan ole omimmillaan myöskään vaativissa nousuissa vaan hänen kaltaisensa apuajaja lähinnä pyrkii niin sanotusti suojelemaan tallin kapteenia eli auttaa häntä samoin kuin hänen lähimpiä apuajajiaan säästämään voimiaan "ei-ratkaisuvaiheissa".

Miten hyvin Veikkanen sitten on pystynyt tätä roolia hoitamaan onkin televisionkatsojalle vaikeampi kysymys, sillä lähes aina kun suomenmestarinpaitainen ajaja on ollut kuvassa, hän on ollut pääjoukon hännillä ilman muita joukkuetovereita. Vain kerran hän taisi auttaa rengasrikosta kärsinyttä toista FDJ:n ajajaa. Mutta voi olla että hän on siinä vaiheessa jo hoitanut hommansa eli apuajajan päivä on ollut pulkassa ja ainoa jäljellejäänyt tehtävä on ollut tulla maaliin aikarajan puitteissa. Voi myös olla että sairastelu on vaatinut omansa ja DS:n ainoa odotus on ollut että kunto palaa vielä kisan kuluessa, Tai voi olla että Veikkanen onkin joukkueelle tärkein "pukukoppipelaajana" eli kokemuksensa ja asenteensa takia.

(Joka tapauksessa minusta on ollut hieman outoa että Peter Selin on jaksanut mainita siitä kuinka paljon Veikkanen on kärkeä jäljessä tai valitella sitä ettei Jussi ole yrittänytkään lähteä mukaan irtiottoihin.)

----------


## CamoN

> (Joka tapauksessa minusta on ollut hieman outoa että Peter Selin on jaksanut mainita siitä kuinka paljon Veikkanen on kärkeä jäljessä tai valitella sitä ettei Jussi ole yrittänytkään lähteä mukaan irtiottoihin.)



Mahtaako olla menestyshullun kansan alkukantaisten viettien tyydyttämistä? Seuratummissa lajeissa ei oikein muuta enää selostajalta kuulekaan - vaikka suomalaisia olisi mukana selkeä vähemmistö tai murto-osa, tuntuu kilpailu pyörivän aina heidän ympärillään.

----------


## ilmora

Hyvin pitkälti se on juurikin tuota kansallisten odotusten täyttämistä, mikä on suuri sääli, sillä ei minusta pitäisi aina ladata niin suurta vastuuta muutaman urheilijan harteille. Varsinkaan kun kyse ei ole maajoukkuelajista. Toisaalta jotkut voivat myös seurata kisaa juurikin sen yhden suomalaispyöräilijän takia... Kaiketi siihen liittyy myös ylpeys siitä, että meillä on ammattilaistason pyöräilijöitä, mutta hyvin pieni joukko ja tuo pieni joukko joutuu myös jakamaan keskenään isomman yleisön odotukset.

----------


## villef

Tietysti tässä on sekin, että Jussi ja Joonas taitavat olla ainoita jotka voivat saada niitä pisteitä, joilla voidaan saada Suomalainen MM-kisoihin. Ja kun ajaa tehtävässä josta pisteitä ei ole tulossa, ei sitten saada kuskia MMiinkään.. Olympialaisista en ole varma, onko sinne yksi paikka joka tapauksessa?
Tai sitten tuo ei ole kenellekään muulle harmituksen asia kuin minulle  :Hymy:

----------


## BONK

Nojoo...

Menee tietysti vähän Veikkas-keskustelun ohi, mutta miksi ihmeessä pitää olla niin helvetin herkkänahkainen sen suhteen, että Veikkanen on isoissa kisoissa sijoilla ynnä muut ja joku sitä kommentoi? Ainakaan minun korviin Selin ei ole mitenkään dissannut (ainakaan sen mitä noita olen kuunnellut/katsellut) ja kyllähän se vaan on totuus, että vaikka Veikkasella olisi koko tiimi takana niin mies ei polkisi kisan kärjessä, erittäin suurella todennäköisyydellä ei edes silloinkaan vaikka polkisi jonkun huipputiimin ykköskuskina. Veikkanen on hieno urheilija ynnä muuta, mutta kun edessä on kovempia kavereita niin niitä nyt vaan on. Ei tarvitse selitellä mitään kansallisista odotuksista tai menestyshulluudesta, koska ammattilaisten kilpaurheilussa mittarina on podium ja parhaat ovat siellä, apuajajat sijoilla ynnä muut. Kaikki muu on selittelyä.

Itse ainakin haluan nähdä Suomi-paidan podiumilla ja minua(kin) harmittaa, ettei näin käy tai edes tule isoihin kisoihin oikeuttavia pisteitä.

----------


## marco1

No eiköhän se ole niin että paras osoitus hyvästä työnteosta tai arvosta tiimille on se että töitä on riittänyt.

----------


## Pesonito

Kyllä minulle on aina jäänyt sellainen kuva, että aina kun pääjoukko alkaa ajamaan tosissaan, Veikkanen jää ensimmäisten joukossa. Toki silti voi olla, että työ on jo tehty tai häntä säästetään johonkin tiettyyn vaiheeseen tai etappiin, jossa tiimi yrittää repiä menestystä.
Silti olen ymmärtänyt myös apuajajilla olevan halu ajaa pääjoukossa tai sen tuntumassa maaliin.

Itsekin olen pettynyt Veikkasen suorituksiin, mutta en tosiaan tiedä edes hänen työnkuvaansa.

----------


## Mattia

Uusia haasteita Jussin elämään. 

http://www.twd.fi/?x118281=347315

----------


## Warlord

Ajoiko Jussi Il Lombardian maaliin asti kun nimeä en löydä tulosluettelosta?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ajoiko Jussi Il Lombardian maaliin asti kun nimeä en löydä tulosluettelosta?



Ei, mutta Tour de Vendéen ajoi.

----------


## Warlord

Ahaa... Ilmankos ei löytynyt.

----------


## ilmora

Veikkanen Etlarissa:

Ammattipyöräilijä löysi lajin sisältä uuden elämän

Keski-ikäiset miehet trikoissa eivät pelasta suomalaista kilpapyöräilyä

----------


## MacKonte

> Veikkanen Etlarissa:
> 
> Ammattipyöräilijä löysi lajin sisältä uuden elämän
> 
> Keski-ikäiset miehet trikoissa eivät pelasta suomalaista kilpapyöräilyä



Jälkimmäistä lukiessa tuli mieleen, että eipä ole tarkoituskaan. Hienoa, että ura saa jatkoa, mutta vähän tuosta tulee sellainen "ei-kilpailukelpoisten" ikämiesten vähättely. Tosin osan voi laittaa pyöräilyvastaisen ESS:n piikkiin.

----------


## ilmora

Minusta Etlari on kyllä muuttunut pyöräilymyönteisemmäksi uuden päätoimittajan myötä. Taisi myös olla pyöräilynharrastaja? Lähinnä uutisesta tuli itselle mieleen se, että vaikka pyöräily nyt saa harrastuksena koko ajan enemmän nostetta niin se noste ei näy juurikaan tuolla kilpapyöräilyn puolella. Ongelma on juurikin se miten tavoittaa nuoret. Itsekin on miettinyt, että mitä jos olisi innostunut jo silloin teininä, mihin olisi voinut kehittyä jne. Pyöräilyltä puuttuvat ne nuoret kasvot, sellaiset kuin nuoret Leijonat, jotka näyttivät saaneen tämän valtakunnan hetkeksi sekaisin.

----------


## MacKonte

Arviosi Etlarin muutoksesta on totta, vaikka iso laiva kääntyykin hitaasti. Jääkiekossa Selänne, Kurri etc on näyttänyt tietä isojen rahojen pariin, mutta pyöräilyn puolelta ei tälläisiä ole paljon Suomessa uutisoitu.

Keski-ikäisten harrastajien lisääntyminen voisi sataa seurojen laariin taloudellisesti, jos osaisivat ottaa porukan haltuun.

----------


## ilmora

Pyöräilyltä puuttuvat myös isot sponsorit...

----------


## CamoN

Olen eri mieltä tuosta MAMILien vaikutuksesta esimerkiksi tässä suomalaisessa harrasteympäristössä. Ennen MAMILeita ei ole ollut eikä kukaan ole pitänyt niitä trikoita päällä pikkujätkän tai -tytön edessä näyttäen hassulta. Vaan nytpä niihin trikoisiin pukeudutaan ylpeydellä, kohta pukeutuu pikkujätkäkin, sitten nukutaan päiväunet kun Pro Tourin etappi tulee ES:ltä ja hetken päästä ollaan asiallisilla harrastevehkeillä maastossa tai maantiellä. 

Ei suorin askel, mutta ehdottomasti askel oikeaan suuntaan tuon juniorityön kannalta. Ammattilaisvalmennuksesta laajassa mittakaavassa ja sitä kautta vireästä junioritoiminnasta lienee turha haaveilla niin kauan kuin se ilmoran mainitsema raha uupuu.

----------


## MacKonte

Olin aikaisemmin aktiivisesti mukana ensin hiihdon ja sitten ilmallun kerhotoiminnassa. Molemmissa löytyi juniorien tarpeisiin rahaa ja välinetukea yms nimenomaan keski-ikäisiltä harrastajilta, jotka talouden ollessa kunnossa olivat uudelleen innostuneet nuoruuden harrastuksesta - josta moni muisteli, miten ei ollut rahaa niin paljon. Urheiluseuroissa julkisuutta ja lajiliiton tukea saadaan menestyvistä kilpailijoista. Muita harrastajia tarvitaan talkoisiin ja porukkalenkeille  :Hymy: 

Hienoa olisi pyöräilyssäkin nähdä entisiä huippukuskeja valmentamassa junioreita kuten alppihiihdon puolella tapahtuu. Ja avaavan ovia kontaktiensa kautta suureen maailmaan.

----------


## r.a.i

Olen kyllä eri mieltä Veikkasen kanssa, keski-ikäisillä kun tuppaa keskiverrosti olemaan lapsia joihin liikunnallinen elämäntapa ja siten vaikka kilpapyöräily voi hyvällä (tai huonolla) tuurilla tarttua. Just tossa pojan (7v) kanssa kesällä juteltiin, että haluaisiko hän alkaa pelaamaan vaikka jalkapalloa jossain seurassa tai mennä yleisurheilukouluun, mutta sanoi mieluummin ajelevansa iskän kanssa poluilla maastopyörällä...toivottavasti sama asenne säilyy, mieluummin sitä itsekin liikkuu kun sukkuloi autolla ympäri kaupunkia ja seisoo tumput suorina kentän laidalla..

Itse olen siis mamil (varmaan ko. jutun mielestä) pahimmasta päästä - nuorena ja aikuisenakin on tullut harrastettua vaikka mitä urheilua ja ihan kilpailtuakin, mutta pyöräilyyn hurahtanut vasta vähän vanhempana..

Perinteisestihän pyöräily on käsittääkseni ollut Suomessa aika pienten (perhe)piirien juttu...

----------


## ilmora

> Perinteisestihän pyöräily on käsittääkseni ollut Suomessa aika pienten (perhe)piirien juttu...



Sehän siinä on - periytyvää harrastetoimintaa ja ehkä myös elämäntapa? Itse kasvoin pienessä hämäläiskylässä ja muistan miten ekassa kesätyöpaikassani kävi toisinaan kaffella lycraan pukeutuneita fillaristeja hassuine kenkineen ja omassa maailmassani fillari oli puolestaan se, jolla sotkettiin uimarannalle ja ajeltiin hellepäivinä pitkin sorateitä. Ei silloin 90-luvulla ollut mitään kontaktia lajiin ja varsinkaan missään maaseudulla. Nykyään sitä on jo alkanut miettiä miten itse edistää lajia. Omia lapsia ei ole, mutta edistääkö harrastusta omalla kotiseudulla jollain tapaa? Voisin perustaa paikallisen urheiluseuran yhden naisen pyöräjaoston.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Ennen MAMILeita ei ole ollut eikä kukaan ole pitänyt niitä trikoita päällä pikkujätkän tai -tytön edessä näyttäen hassulta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Olen kyllä eri mieltä Veikkasen kanssa, keski-ikäisillä kun tuppaa keskiverrosti olemaan lapsia joihin liikunnallinen elämäntapa ja siten vaikka kilpapyöräily voi hyvällä (tai huonolla) tuurilla tarttua...



Mutta näinhän se Jussi juuri sanoikin tuossa jutussa. Eli sen tarttumisen kautta se avittaa, ei juuri muuten.   :Hymy: 

_"- Middle-aged men in lycra on maailmanlaajuinen ilmiö, mutta ei se kilpapuolella auta ennen kuin innostus tarttuu nuoriin, sanoo Lahdessa vuodenvaihteen yli lomaillut Veikkanen."_

----------


## viller

> Arviosi Etlarin muutoksesta on totta, vaikka iso laiva kääntyykin hitaasti. Jääkiekossa Selänne, Kurri etc on näyttänyt tietä isojen rahojen pariin, mutta pyöräilyn puolelta ei tälläisiä ole paljon Suomessa uutisoitu.



Selänteen ja Kurrin vaikutus keski-ikäisten miesten kuntoliikuntaan on ollut mitätön ellei jopa negatiivinen.

----------


## Mattia

Onks Jussin statuksessa tallin sisällä tapahtunu jotai ? Nimi ei oo enää joihinki viikkoihin ollu UCI:n sivuilla FDJ:n "Management" ryhmässä. Alkukaudesta se siellä oli.

http://www.uci.ch/road/teams/

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Onks Jussin statuksessa tallin sisällä tapahtunu jotai ? Nimi ei oo enää joihinki viikkoihin ollu UCI:n sivuilla FDJ:n "Management" ryhmässä. Alkukaudesta se siellä oli.
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/road/teams/



Tuskin? Ainakin vielä Katalonian ympäriajossa oli autossa DS:änä. Siitä on mennyt reilu viikko. Ellei siinä ajassa sitten jotain muutoksen tuulia ole puhaltanut.

Edit: Siellä se nimi alimmaisena on.

----------


## Mattia

Oisin voinu vetoa lyödä ja varmistin viell toiseltaki havainnon tehneeltä, ett Jussin nimi ei ollu välillä tuolla listalla. Mut ehkä vaa molemmat söhlätty monta kertaa tuota listaa lukiessamme  :Hymy: 

Hyvä kuitenki, ett (nyt) listalla on  :Hymy:

----------


## YGoo

> Oisin voinu vetoa lyödä ja varmistin viell toiseltaki havainnon tehneeltä, ett Jussin nimi ei ollu välillä tuolla listalla. Mut ehkä vaa molemmat söhlätty monta kertaa tuota listaa lukiessamme 
> 
> Hyvä kuitenki, ett (nyt) listalla on



Ihan saman katoin viestisi jälkeen, eli puuttui torstaina.. Eli kolme sählääjä? Tai UCI sählää  :Hymy:

----------

